# Test Bench CAse - Benefits?



## Dr. wOrM (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey Hello Hi,
Ill make this short and sweet. I just built a really nice Phenom ii, ATX based system, and it needs a home. Basically I cant find a case I like, anywhere I look, that meats my size,cooling, and aesthetic standards (maybe im too picky). I love the NZXT Panzerbox but its obsolete.. so much for that. And all the other cases I like are well over $150, which I haven't the money for. 
So, my question is: Will using one of these acrylic open tests benches permanently shorten the life of my PC? Or is there anything negative/important I should know...?

Here it is: http://www.amazon.com/MYOPENPC-Mons...MP32/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1291124533&sr=8-3http://www.amazon.com/MYOPENPC-Mons...MP32/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1291124533&sr=8-3

Specs if needed:
Phen II x3 740
Biostar Ta890Fxe
Mushkin DDR3 1600mhz
Cougar CMX 700
Noctua NH-U9B SE2
(temp) ATI HD 4350

Thanks a ton for any help.
Peace :grin:

P.S I'm shopping Amazon.com b/c of some gift cards I have. Budget is up to about $120


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Plexiglas cases scratch very easily and they hold heat like a small oven.
Any Mid-Tower and up will house your components with ease. Coolermaster and Antec are great quality and many are well below $100.


----------



## Dr. wOrM (Nov 28, 2010)

Okay thanks for the tip. I think you misunderstood that acrylic case design tho. It is completely open, so I don't see how it will house heat like an oven if its not enclosed on any side, especially if I have fans mounted. Anyway, Ill check out some Antec's and coolermaster (yet again) they just dont have the look I am hoping for thats all. But cool, I am grateful mate.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I dont see anything wrong with using that test bench skelton personally; I dont see any draw backs other than $89.00 for something you may not use often or for long??????


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

My apologies! I thought it was a contained case. However, I couldn't justify $89 for a test bench when you can construct one for a few dollars.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Tyree said:


> My apologies! I thought it was a contained case. However, I couldn't justify $89 for a test bench when you can construct one for a few dollars.



agreed


----------



## Dr. wOrM (Nov 28, 2010)

mmmmm yess. I like this idea. Ill have to whip out my engineering intuition, and have a go. For a few dollars eh?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

My bench test rig consists of a steel ATX motherboard tray, which I salvaged from a scrap HP, with extra long plastic snap standoffs. I don't see why you would need anything more elaborate. I am going to attach it to an MDF board and strap a modular PSU to it once I get around to it.

As a matter of fact... here it is...


----------



## Dr. wOrM (Nov 28, 2010)

HAHAHA. i love it man. that is seriously funny. But it gives me an outline ya know, a foundation to what is possible. I will probably build myself an acrylic open test bench, the design is yet to be drawn, but im a smarty so ill figure somethin out . Then ill just use the money I save and get a 5850 or somethin. I dunno I may just settle with the 5830. Im not to hardcore of a gamer, but I love to play them for sure. I just beat HL2 finally! with an x800 XL AGP lol. 
Thanks for the help men, really this forum is the best one I have found.
Much love


----------

